# Rivers West VS Red Head Bone dry



## THWACKG5 (Aug 18, 2011)

I'm going on a guided elk, Mule deer, bear hunting trip in Montana the end of October into the beginning of November. 
The weather could be 60 then it could be snowing..I need new cold weather gear that's water proof.  I am considering Bass Pros Red Head Bone Dry C.W.S. Jacket and pants VS River West's Ambush outfit.

I've heard nothing but great things about Rivers West, and good things about the Red head stuff too. 

Just want a little feedback from y'all if you have either.

Thanks


----------



## Dbender (Aug 18, 2011)

I would go with the rivers west they're more expensive but well worth the money.  The redhead stuff i've had always have seams that unravel, zippers that break or buttons popping off.  The material is the same quality the construction is just cheaper.


----------



## Troy Butler (Aug 18, 2011)

I have rivers west and the out fit is the cats meow. Dont need much layers if you will be walking.


----------



## THWACKG5 (Aug 18, 2011)

Troy Butler said:


> I have rivers west and the out fit is the cats meow. Dont need much layers if you will be walking.



Yes I am leaning towards RW, I found the ambush jacket from American bowhunter.com for only$149....everywhere else it's over $200!! Not sure what I'm missing here, shipping is only $12.

Which jacket do you have?


----------



## Troy Butler (Aug 18, 2011)

THWACKG5 said:


> Yes I am leaning towards RW, I found the ambush jacket from American bowhunter.com for only$149....everywhere else it's over $200!! Not sure what I'm missing here, shipping is only $12.
> 
> Which jacket do you have?



Dont know right off hand but that price is a good one. I payed over 200.00 for the one I have. I also have the bibs  that I purchased after I had my jacket and wish I had the lighter jacket now as the bibs cover up part of your upper body.


----------



## THWACKG5 (Aug 24, 2011)

I actually went with the backcountry pants and jacket. After further research I found the ambush would be too heavy. 

The jacket is very light feeling, but I put in on and zipped it up and I could imediately feel the heat starting to accumulate in th jacket!

I can see how this thing will be warm, plus the fabric has a very nice feel to it. You can just tell by the feel this is some good stuff!


----------



## DAVE (Aug 25, 2011)

If you will be on a wilderness type hunt where you pack in, I would take light weight water proof pants or bibbs and a light weight water proof jacket, light and expedition pair of thermals and a good gortex rain set. By taking the light weight layers you can handle any weather, if you only have a heavy weight jacket and the temps. stay high you are not going to be comfortable. If you are hunting from a lodge or hotel it does not matter because you can get to what you need by running down to the store. I like having the separate set of rain gear just in case my outer layer has a leak or the temperatures are such that I want to wear just a shirt and no jacket but need something for the wind. Also if you are going to be in snow I suggest you get a good pair of gaters and be sure to treat your boots on the outside with a good water repellant, even if they are gortex, unless they are rubber.


----------



## Sterlo58 (Aug 26, 2011)

Your base layers are extremely important. Take some good quality under garments, lightweight and extreme cold variety. Also, get a pair of glove liners. I know this from experience. It can get below zero in November up there.


----------

